# Origin E-Mail zur Bestätigung kommt nicht an + weiteres Problem



## phoenix-2305 (30. Mai 2014)

*Origin E-Mail zur Bestätigung kommt nicht an + weiteres Problem*

Hallo Leute, zum einen schaffe ich es nicht, dass die Bestätigungs-Email ankommt. Es steht dann im Origin-Fenster immer: "E-Mail konnte nicht verifiziert werden".
Die E-Mailadresse ist richtig angegeben und im Spamordner ist auch nichts.

Achja, warum unterbricht der Download von Battlefield 3 immer mal wieder bzw. die Downloadrate fällt teilweise bis 150kBit/s?!


----------



## BartholomO (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Origin E-Mail zur Bestätigung kommt nicht an + weiteres Problem*

Hey, den Fehler mit dem Download habe ich auch schon die ganze Zeit. Normalerweise downloade ich mit 3,7MB pro Sekunde ca. aber zurzeit fällt die Rate auch dauernd in den Keller und bricht ständig ab, wird wohl an den Servern von EA liegen.


----------



## kero81 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Origin E-Mail zur Bestätigung kommt nicht an + weiteres Problem*

wegen der email kontaktiert den us live support. der hilft euch. mir hat er geholfen und zusaätzlich nen 15% code für origin einkäufe gegeben. ich hab jetzt bf3 10mal.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Origin E-Mail zur Bestätigung kommt nicht an + weiteres Problem*



kero81 schrieb:


> wegen der email kontaktiert den us live support. der hilft euch. mir hat er geholfen und zusaätzlich nen 15% code für origin einkäufe gegeben. ich hab jetzt bf3 10mal.


 
Hat es bei dir mit der E-Mail auch nicht geklappt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Origin E-Mail zur Bestätigung kommt nicht an + weiteres Problem*

Mein Kumpel hat auch seit einiger Zeit permanente Verbindungsabbrüche beim Download, wogegen ich es am Starttermin ohne Probleme ziehen konnte


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Origin E-Mail zur Bestätigung kommt nicht an + weiteres Problem*



phoenix-2305 schrieb:


> Hat es bei dir mit der E-Mail auch nicht geklappt?



Ja, hatte ich. Ich habe einfach den US Live Support kontaktiert und die haben meine Emails jeweils freigeschaltet.


----------

